# Tire replacement on Chevy C5500 & Maintenance Recommended



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

I just purchased a 2003 Chevy C5500 (dump truck) with 46,500 miles, on the rear, it has one set of newer tires on the right side. The left side are considerably worn, and a completely different tire. I heard that running different tread sizes/depths can throw things off and wear on the differential and such? It definitely needs a new set on the left side. I'm not sure why they would only put on one new set? The tires are 225/70/R19.5's any idea how much each for snow snow tires? I also was wondering what I should be doing for maintenance. It has the 6.6 Duramax in it, the oil was just changed, I'm not sure about the transmission and differential fluids. How often should I be changin the oil on the Duramax, 10,000 miles? Any information would help!

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

10K would be fine or if u use a full synthetic maybe more. im not a d-max man so i dont know everything about them. i know they are good engines. the trans wouldnt hurt to get a change at 50K the rear end is prob synthetic from the factory and usually rated for 100K (again not sure about a 5500) it wouldnt hurt to just do everything since its a new to u truck and then you have a good starting point for the maintenance from now on.

as far as tires i would run the same on each side of the axle. not all brands measure the same even for the same size.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks TEX! I really do not want to put 4 new tires on the rear. That is going to cost quite a bit. The two newer tires have good tread, hopefully if I replaced the worn ones right away that would work? Why would someone only replace two of the four tires when it obviously needed all four new?


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

bc they are cheap


----------



## snowplower82 (Oct 27, 2008)

those are expensive tires! I put some on my 5500 and they were around 330 per tire sucks but I really think you should have them wear evenly


----------

